# NFL WEEK 3:Panthers @ Cowboys Monday Night Football.



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I hope we put on a good show for everyone.Unfortunately I just can't find much hope for this team.Our offense did okay last week.Jake didn't kill us and we ran the ball.However our special teams were terrible and our defense makes me want to puke.Our defensive line problems continue to worsen and picking up guys off the street won't solve that.You have to be a better defensive team to beat good teams on the road and that just isn't very likely.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I'm about as happy as I could hope right now.We're winning without playing particularly well.Our defense has looked horrible,but has still held them scoreless.We've looked bad for the most part,but they put together a good drive for a td.Jake has had some good throws and some bad ones....Looks like we're about to give up a score....Our tackling has been pathetic and theirs hasn't been any better


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least the panthers are a well balanced team.We're inept in every aspect of the game


----------

